# wood panel knot filling/ latex paint over wood panel



## DittonWilson (Jun 16, 2018)

My client would like her wood paneled living room painted. Its not the cheap flimsy wood paneling , its real wood with some kind of urethane clear coat finish.
She wants me to try and fill the knots and smooth it out the best I can.
I am wondering if anyone here has done anything like his before and what sort of of filler compound is going to give me the best results? I usually use a lightweight sparkle for patching and filling holes, put I am thinking there is probably a better wood filler product that would work better here?

Also. Any tips for getting a good latex coat on it would be appreciated as well. Do I need a special primer for covering the clear coat /polyurethane?
thanks
I cant get my photo editor to work at the moment but it looks sort of like this. 
https://imgur.com/KTpas1R

EDIT: Yes I should have done this first , but a quick search got me a few older threads discussing a similar project. BIN and Joint compound? They have requested that I roll it instead of spraying , even if it takes longer. Am I going to have to sand it all?


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

The first thing I would do is wipe the paneling down with mineral spirits. Good chance it has seen Murphy's Oil soap or some other type of product that could cause problems when painting. It may not be necessary, but is cheap insurance when painting paneling. 

It would be a good idea to give it a light sanding to gain a little tooth and smooth things out. A pole sander can make quick work of the large areas, with a sanding sponge being employed for the groves and mouldings. 

I'd prefer something like MH Ready Patch over joint compound for filler. MH is less likely to crack. A coat of bin (might want to spot prime the knots first, so they have 2 BIN coats) followed by 2 coats of the paint of choice, and it's a done deal.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Ready patch gives a very nice surface.

I would clean, scuff, BIN, then fill and caulk, and spot prime the filled spots with bin again.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Yep. Definitely gotta BIN that knotty pine. I find any of those light weight fillers are great.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I did a similar job for a friend a few years ago. He was selling his house and quickly wanted to paint all of the wood paneling in the basement. We didn’t do any prep other than asking and sprayed everything with Cover Stain. BIN would also work well.

We didn’t fill any of the knot holes, but if we did I would use Elmers Wood Filler.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

I would clean it thoroughly like Lighteningboy said. For the knots I would use Durabond. It sticks like crazy to most surfaces.

futtyos


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

futtyos said:


> I would clean it thoroughly like Lighteningboy said. For the knots I would use Durabond. It sticks like crazy to most surfaces.
> 
> futtyos


If I were going to use joint compound, Durabond is the one I would choose. Of all joint compounds it would be the least likely to crack. For the small amount needed, I think MH Ready Patch would offer a bit more crack resistance and 
unlike Durabond you wouldn't need to mix it. But either product would work.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Yep. Definitely gotta BIN that knotty pine. I find any of those light weight fillers are great.


It makes me feel nostalgic to hear Kevyn talk about BIN primer! 

You need to ask yourself a few questions:
Am I worried about Tanin Bleed, soot, nicotine, or other stains showing through the finish product? Am I worried about adhesion? Do I want to experience a Jimi Hendrix level ‘high’?

If you answered yes to any of these questions, BIN is appropriate.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

For something like that I’d clean and scuff sand, skip any filling, and just put a thinned evenly applied coat of 024 primer in a darker accent color allowing some of the undertones to photograph through the primer and clear it with a Uralkyd matte. I like the character of bleed through on knots as well as some of the wood tones showing through, providing a primitive rustic look with a bit of complexity to it.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Holland said:


> finishesbykevyn said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. Definitely gotta BIN that knotty pine. I find any of those light weight fillers are great.
> ...


Haha. I'm am definitely a new big time lover of BIN. It should just be called problem solver


----------

